# Bacchetta Cafe, views



## Crackle (21 Oct 2009)

What does anyone think of it. I've seen one for sale, slightly overpriced but I'm still looking for a recumbent to try out and possibly sell on if I don't get on. I know it's a lower range value recumbent but Bacchetta seems to have a good reputation.


----------



## Mr Magoo (21 Oct 2009)

Crackle said:


> What does anyone think of it. I've seen one for sale, slightly overpriced but I'm still looking for a recumbent to try out and possibly sell on if I don't get on. I know it's a lower range value recumbent but Bacchetta seems to have a good reputation.



What makes you think its over priced ? What have you ridden at this stage ?
Recumbents are not mass produced or mainsteam thats why recumbent riders/owners enjoy the benefit of good resale values if and when they choose to upgrade 
If its an ex"Bike to work scheme machine" just make sure the vendor is free to sell it on and has full ownership 
It should fetch £450 to £600 depending on extras fitted and condition 
The "B" Cafe is a great bike to ride and offers a cross between a semi and full recumbent position and has one of the best designed seats with the bonus of a huge range of adjustment with the steering system .
So a great choice and ideal for novice recumbent riders .


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Oct 2009)

Like most recumbents - the views are much better than on an Upwrong


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2009)

I am suitably chastised MrMagoo. I saw one advertised for 385 but I shall revise my view on the price.

And none is the answer. The reasoning goes if I don't get on with it, it will be resold. It's an on/off temptation with me.


----------



## thewrinklyninja (21 Oct 2009)

That's a bargain. I paid £1000 for a very good condition Bacchetta Giro 20 and I have also read about people in america on the Bacchetta forums who have toured on their cafe's.


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2009)

Well the one on e-bay seems to have gone, so I am way out on my value and once again bereft of temptation. Once I get the campervan sold, I'm off to test ride few, stop mind dabbling.


----------



## stevew (5 Nov 2009)

The Cafe is a great bike and the riding position is almost identical to the Giro 20. It can be as laid back as you like or alternatively you can set it up almost upright, whatever suits. 
I believe it was priced to attract newcomers into the 'bent world and it was discontinued because it sold in too small amounts and the profit margin was smaller than the other bikes in their range.
It's a funny thing but a lot of 'bent purchasers do not want to be seen on a "cheap" bike so the budget model is not the big seller.
Don't be put off.
IMO it's a far better bike than it's price indicates. Buy it !!


----------

